# JC Martin saddles (Double fiber tree good?)



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

All the reviews I could find for that saddle were ones where the people bought them off of ebay for 600-700.00

If it has a fiberglass tree, I would pass.

A solid wood tree with fiberglass covering is fine, but those fiberglass only trees made in India you find on ebay are an accident waiting to happen.


.


----------



## bludog (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's double fiber reinforced with wood. is that ok?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

bludog said:


> I think it's double fiber reinforced with wood. is that ok?


It would have to be Wood, covered or re-enforced with fiberglass to be any good.

Do a Google search for: *JC Martin saddles

*There were about 6 hits with links to horse tack review, see what other owners said about their saddles....



.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I took a peek at the website and did not see a Buckaroo saddle...
There were only a few with prices...

For that amount of money you can buy a Billy Cook or Tex Tan with known reputation "new"...
Here is the link below to where I saw these saddles... And yes, they may be considerably "cheaper" than in any tack store. As far as I know that is just mark-up, common for it to be a huge amount of mark-up :-(. Forces many to go to the internet and shop.
This place by the way _is_ a real store and they also travel to many higher end shows with their products...
Here is the link...
_www.chicksaddlery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?_

There are saddles for all disciplines of western riding to be seen...
Here is a few pictures of hundreds available in many brands...these are either Billy Cook or Tex Tan brand, some of the more $$ brands.







,







,







....

There are pages and pages of names of saddle manufacturers you can recognize with a reputation standing behind their product...

I have never heard of "JC Martin", doesn't mean they are not good...it means to me no name recognition and dig deep for information about the company and their products and warranties...also where would re-sell value be if you needed to sell it???

Good luck and happy shopping and making those tough decisions.
:wink:


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried 2 of their Wade saddles back in Oct 2007 or so. The seats weren't shaped right.
Anyone ride/train in a ranch saddle? - Page 2

There was a big squarish hard edge on the edges of the ground seat. The saddles were substantial but just on made right. They had hide-covered trees then.

I'd still avoid the brand. They are some India or Pakistan import.


----------



## bludog (Sep 4, 2013)

I ended up getting a G.W. Crate Wade it has a steele wood double fiberglass wraped tree. should be here today


----------

